# Joachim Raff



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I just want to thank Lord Lance here for introducing me to Raff.

Here is a fine example:






Again thanks to a fellow TC user.

I wish Lord Lance a speedy recovery from his hospital stay so he can't really post much but this is a tribute.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you very much, Albert. If I introduced you to Raff and his indescribable genius, than I've bettered one life. I'm ready to die now.



I don't post on TC a lot. Kind of a temporary resignation.....


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

For those who want some of that sweet, _sweet_ Raff:


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I purchased the boxset of his Symphonies from Tudor which I enjoyed very much. His 1st, 3rd, 5th and 7th Symphonies being my favorites so far.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And he was influential on Richard Strauss too. Unjustly neglected.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Sweet, _tasty_ stuff of Raff. Part II -


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Can I make a short joke?

Raff-man-i-noff hahahaha


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I've tried to interest myself in Raff a couple of times, most repeatedly with Lenore. I usually lose attention after a minute or two.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I've heard a lot of Raff's music and find his symphonies and chamber works quite enjoyable. I suppose he's not and doesn't deserve to be considered one of the "top bananas", but his music counts with me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Triplets said:


> I've tried to interest myself in Raff a couple of times, most repeatedly with Lenore. I usually lose attention after a minute or two.


Havergal does that to me in fact.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread. Raff is one of the great unknown composers.:tiphat:


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. Raff is one of the *greatest* unknown composers.:tiphat:


The post was wrong. Corrected.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

If anyone is reading my suggestions:

Part III of the Raffinator -


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay time to talk more about Raff while I'm in my Morton Feldman month.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

After reading this thread I had to see what all the fuss is about. Consider me another fan. I'm listening to his first symphony and it's great!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dave Whitmore said:


> After reading this thread I had to see what all the fuss is about. Consider me another fan. I'm listening to his first symphony and it's great!


I knew it! You can't resist the Raff bug like anyone else. Raff is great!


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Dave Whitmore said:


> After reading this thread I had to see what all the fuss is about. Consider me another fan. I'm listening to his first symphony and it's great!


Before joining the cult, you're required to hear at least two dozen of his three hundred or so works. Whence that happens, consider yourself a Raffian.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Until then am I just riff-raff?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Dave Whitmore said:


> Until then am I just riff-raff?


Not quite so clever since it's been used more than you'd think. But ten points for efforts. Also, a cookie.

If you ever need help deciding, listen to these works:

*11 Symphonies
Orchestral Suites
String Quartets*


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Raff is tiresome to me. He seems to think that just getting through to the end is sufficient.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Not quite so clever since it's been used more than you'd think. But ten points for efforts. Also, a cookie.
> 
> If you ever need help deciding, listen to these works:
> 
> ...


You may need to link to some YouTube samples.


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Not quite so clever since it's been used more than you'd think. But ten points for efforts. Also, a cookie.
> 
> If you ever need help deciding, listen to these works:
> 
> ...


Does it count as clever if I haven't seen anyone else use the pun?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dave Whitmore said:


> Does it count as clever if I haven't seen anyone else use the pun?


You get brownie points for your wit alone.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Dave Whitmore said:


> Does it count as clever if I haven't seen anyone else use the pun?


On the contrary, no more cookies and a twenty point deduction! Your new score: -10.

Come back after 12 hours of Raff music and 24 hours of Karajan.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> On the contrary, no more cookies and a twenty point deduction! Your new score: -10.
> 
> Come back after 12 hours of Raff music and 24 hours of Karajan.


Funny that Karajan as far as I know never conducted any Raff LOL.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Funny that Karajan as far as I know never conducted any Raff LOL.


You're right about that. In fact, did he even know about Raff?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> You're right about that. In fact, did he even know about Raff?


can you find out?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> can you find out?


No results. I deduce no.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> No results. I deduce no.


Hmmm... what about Furtwangler?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't know his music, but he does have a good name for puns.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I don't know his music, but he does have a good name for puns.


Stuff like raff-ian makes me smile.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Hmmm... what about Furtwangler?


Nope..............


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Nope..............


Wow, Raff looks like he is relegated to the annals of Naxos conductors.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Wow, Raff looks like he is relegated to the annals of Naxos conductors.


It should come as no surprise. These were demonic and famous conductors. They'd be occupying themselves with lavish lifestyles {ala Karajan} or conducting concerts. And when they do record, they'd be covering the central repertoire first. When they don't... we get some recordings like Furtwangler's recording of Furtwangler's Symphonic Concerto for Piano and Orchestra.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> It should come as no surprise. These were demonic and famous conductors. They'd be occupying themselves with lavish lifestyles {ala Karajan} or conducting concerts. And when they do record, they'd be covering the central repertoire first. When they don't... we get some recordings like Furtwangler's recording of Furtwangler's Symphonic Concerto for Piano and Orchestra.


Indeed but still you wouldn't consider Raff part of central repertoire? Actually he is very fascinating and would have done well with Mozart pairings?


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Indeed but still you wouldn't consider Raff part of central repertoire? Actually he is very fascinating and would have done well with Mozart pairings?


Raff will probably never become a part. If he does, I shall dance in my grave.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Lord Lance said:


> Raff will probably never become a part. If he does, I shall dance in my grave.


What I want to happen is to see Raff live in an orchestral concert.


----------

